# Mtnl delhi good news 512@599 and 256Ul to 512UL and current 512UL to 1Mb @ 999



## paroh (Mar 8, 2010)

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/8053/256ulto512ulsameprice.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

^Is this a joke or something???

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

BTW whats the source??
No such offer on MTNL delhi website.......


----------



## paroh (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*



Aspire said:


> ^Is this a joke or something???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...




Source Times of India news paper page 9. Or check the Times of India E-paper 
*epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Cl...n=default&pub=TOI&Enter=true&Skin=TOINEW&GZ=T


----------



## Aspire (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

So i need to call them ? or will it change automatically?


----------



## paroh (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

I think the process to be automatic. But still call them. and if u get any news please post.


----------



## tarundham (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

i got news i called them and mine has been upgraded to 512


----------



## paroh (Mar 9, 2010)

check new speed change
*mtnldelhi.in/broadband/triband_tariff.htm


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

woooohooooo 1mbit upload and download... <3 <3 <3


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

Mera toh abhi tak nahi hua.................. Call bhi kiya tha


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

i played online on v-street servers.... rofl what ping i get man from mtnl .... lower than the guys from mumbai where the servers is hosted ... <3 <3 <3


----------



## paroh (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

So any one get speed changed from 512kbps to 1mb?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

okay guys this might seem odd but i obtained this screen shot from a friend this guy is using mtnl and is in delhi you won't believe his speeds :


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

go here .... rofl all guys with double speeds :d 

*broadbandforum.in/mtnl-broadband/57519-mtnl-broadband-double-speeds-same-rates/22/

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

Okay guys this is seriously epic 4mbit unlimited with 1mbit upload for 3.5k per month? wow 
and 2mbit unlimited with 1mbit upload for 2k per month


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

*www.speedtest.net/result/743663199.png


*showmemoneybiz.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/shocked.png


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Mtnl delhi good news 256Ul to 512UL*

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/1002/ebouesealofapproval.png to MTNL.

OHHH YEAAAAA......... 1mbps UPLOAD!!!!!


OMG OMG OMG


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/91/1mbpsdlul.jpg


----------



## paroh (Mar 18, 2010)

@ico now 1mb upload is changed to 512kbps that's bad news. But 1 mb download remains the same for 512kbps UL

*mtnldelhi.in/broadband/triband_tariff.htm


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 18, 2010)

oh.. after mumbai its ndelhi now..   aree ye mtnl bengaluru me kab ayega..?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 19, 2010)

Data Rate:   576	 509	kbps


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

paroh said:


> @ico now 1mb upload is changed to 512kbps that's bad news. But 1 mb download remains the same for 512kbps UL
> 
> *mtnldelhi.in/broadband/triband_tariff.htm


I'm still getting 1mbps upload. 

MTNL people are idiots...the 1mbps plan is still named "512kbps combo".


----------



## pickster (Mar 20, 2010)

Shucks...
mine is still stuck at 256kbps.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2010)

ok upload on the 1mbps UL plan is now 768kbps. Thats what I am getting.


----------



## pickster (Mar 26, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/761686996.png
*i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/adamrector/JesusRidingDinosaur.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 26, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/760970636.png


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/761659815.png

beat this 14ms <3 !!


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 7, 2010)

paroh said:


> *img46.imageshack.us/img46/8053/256ulto512ulsameprice.jpg



Hope BSNL too comes up with something similar


----------



## Goten (Apr 8, 2010)

I have apllied for a new connection man.....Still waiting...2 days have passed...they took rs500 as security......I have heard for the first two months u get du speeds of 200kbps....Man when am I gonna get that connection....Life is so sad.


----------

